# Paquetes instalados?

## herje

Pues será una tontería, pero no se como averiguar que paquetes tengo instalados actualmente en mi sitema.

No me refiero al contenido del /usr/portage/distfiles  por que alli estaran supongo todos los que he tenido instalados si no los quito, si no solo a los que actualmente tengo.

¿alguna idea?

Saludos

Herje

----------

## lanark

podés usar el programa qpkg, que viene en el paquete gentoolkit

si no lo tenés,

```
emerge gentoolkit
```

y listo

si ponés

```
qpkg -I
```

te muestra los paquetes que tenés instalados

qpkg tiene muchas mas opciones, te recomiendo que leas la man page

saludos

lanark

----------

